# ALAMEIN | Almasa Alamein | 103m x 5 | 338ft x 5 | 24 fl x 5 | U/C



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

The project consists of various components as follows.

(1) Two hotel towers (total built-up area of 56,734 m2). Each tower includes a basement, ground floor, mezzanine,
first floor, and 20 upper floors. The hotel includes 432 units (rooms and suites).
(2) Four residential towers (hotel-serviced apartments) with a total built-up area of 126,085 m2. Each tower includes a
Basement, ground floor, mezzanine, first floor, and 20 upper floors. The residential towers include 576 keys (studios,
one-bedroom apartments, two-bedroom apartments, and 23 suites).
(3) Fifty chalets with a total built-up area of 3,746 m2. Each chalet consists of two floors.
(4) Mall with a total built-up area of 28,960 m2.
(5) Service buildings, labor housing units, andUtility buildings over a total area of 13,920 m2.



> #Almasa Alamein Hotel | Five-star Hotel Complex | 2021 |...
> 
> 
> The project consists of various components as follows. (1) Two hotel towers (total built-up area of 56,734 m2). Each tower includes a basement, ground floor, mezzanine, first floor, and 20 upper floors. The hotel includes 432 units (rooms and suites). (2) Four residential towers...
> ...


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 7, 2022:*








IMG_٢٠٢٢١١٠٧_١٥٣٠٤٤ by Mido Atef on 500px.com


----------

